# New to recurve archery, help please!



## Cjwee (Sep 30, 2011)

Hey all! So i'm a beginner looking to buy his first bow, the closest archery store sells the ragim victory recurve bows, which as i understand is a very good starting bow for beginners. What i'd like to know are what else would i need to pick up in regards to accessories? I'm simply looking to target shoot recreationally so i'm not looking to grab anything too fancy yet. Also is there anything i need to worry about with this bow? thanks for all the help!


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

A few things that are necessary are arrows, quiver, finger tab and an arm guard. These are available in a wide range of prices.

Arrows - get some help with this to be sure that your arrows match your bow. The shop should be able to help you.

The finger tab will avoid sore fingers. An option is a glove, but the tabs are cheaper. 

An arm guard will keep the string from slapping your arm. It can be very painful, so don't skimp here.

I often shoot at a public range and occasionally see archers trying to get by without a quiver. It's not worth it. An inexpensive one is less than $20. You will be happy you did.

The best money you could spend at this point is some good coaching. If you can get started without developing bad habits, you will be way ahead. Good coaches are not easy to find, but definitely worth the effort.

Good luck and welcome to AT
Allen


----------



## Cjwee (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome! I've already gone out shooting with my friends before and i've actually enrolled at an archery class, so i've got the coaching down, what i'm a little curious about is the lbage, my friend shoots a 40lb recurve (i believe its the ragim matrix 62") which i had only a slight problem drawing but more of a problem keeping it in line, and in my class i use a 25lb draw (i'm not sure what bow it is) so if i were to get a bow should i get something thats closer to the 40lb bow? or something slightly less like 30?


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Definitely go with the lower draw weight. I recommend the 25# draw, even if you are strong enough for the higher DW, it's much easier to learn with the lower DW. In fact, don't hesitate to go lower. Inexpensive, low DW bows are easy to sell when you are ready to step up in DW. 

Higher DW often leads to bad habits that are difficult to overcome. I know this from personal experience. 

Good luck
Allen


----------



## philhoney (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi,
Have a look at Archery Interchange UK. As the name implies it is based in the UK where hunting with bows is not allowed so is focused on target archery. There are more recurve than compound archers in the UK so you are more likely to get the info you need.

In our club we start our beginners with glass fibre bows of 15 to 24lbs depending on their size and strength. If they join the club after their beginners course we upgrade them to takedown recurve bows of 26 to 32lbs, again depending on their build. Most buy their own bows within a few months and for adults 30 to 34lbs seems to be the most poular choice for their first bow.
Phil


----------

